# My instagram "titandrogo" is approaching 6k followers!



## Via Infinito (May 16, 2018)

I really didn't expect it to end up being so well received!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BizcbahAC4I/?taken-by=titandrogo

https://www.instagram.com/titandrogo/


----------



## Jay Bagley (May 16, 2018)

Via Infinito said:


> I really didn't expect it to end up being so well received!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BizcbahAC4I/?taken-by=titandrogo
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/titandrogo/


I don't know a whole lot about Instagram, but you have a great looking tortoise. The shell looks great, looks like you're doing a fantastic job with him.


----------



## Via Infinito (May 17, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I don't know a whole lot about Instagram, but you have a great looking tortoise. The shell looks great, looks like you're doing a fantastic job with him.


Thank you! He eats like a horse and I couldn't be happier!


----------

